# Cardiff Undercover Protest Cop: Mark "Marco" Jacobs



## llantwit (Jan 25, 2011)

Interested to see no thread in the Wales forum about this. In case anyone missed the news, in the wake of the big Guardian stories on infiltration of the protest movement Cardiff activists worked with the Guardian to confirm that we had our very own undercover police here in Wales.
Mark "Marco" Jacobs (or whatever his real name is) used his connection to the Cardif Anarchist Network (CAN) to infiltrate a wide range of local, Welsh, UK and international protest movements and groups.
More here:
https://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2011/01/472388.html?c=on
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/2011/01/23/welsh-protest-groups-infiltrated-by-police-undercover-officers-talk-of-their-feeling-of-bitterness-and-betrayal-91466-28037425/
http://www.fitwatch.org.uk/2011/01/14/marco-confirmed-as-undercover-cop-in-cardiff/
http://leannewoodamac.blogspot.com/2011/01/surveillance-society.html
http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2011/jan/14/third-undercover-police-spy-cardiff


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 25, 2011)

Marco was a warm, generous, fun bloke to have around. A soul mate who was not just around for activism, but was a good laugh to just go for a pint or go to a gig with. He even stood on the grange end with us once. It really is a head-fuck to comprehend that it was all just a charade.

Cunt. 

I was looking forward to cheap holidays in Corfu with him


----------



## 1927 (Jan 26, 2011)

It starting to look like all activists are actually coppers reporting on their own. If all the coppers owned up tomorrow actvism would cease over night cos there's no one else organising!!


----------



## phildwyer (Jan 26, 2011)

Clint Iguana said:


> He even stood on the grange end with us once.



Makes you wonder how many of the soul crew are UCs.

No it doesn't.


----------



## badlands (Jan 27, 2011)

phildwyer said:


> Makes you wonder how many of the soul crew are UCs.


 
Annis is definitely UC.

Utter cunt, that is.


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 27, 2011)

This one totally looks like a copper

Those earrings and hair aren't kidding anyone (well obvisouly they did...)


----------



## penderyn2000 (Jan 31, 2011)

My one outstanding question: if Brighton anarchists had twigged him as they claimed, why the hell didn't they warn someone in Cardiff?


----------



## llantwit (Jan 31, 2011)

I think the answer to that is that they didn't really twig to him. Some Brighton people voiced soft concerns about him to Cardiff people, but they had no evidence.
We've got to be an open social movement as far as possible, and making decisions to marginalise someone based on rumours isn't the way to go. 
That said, after concerns from Brighton were raised I understand that Marco wasn't privvy to discussions about almost all "sensitive" protests (bar one quite late on in his stay in Cardiff, which was messy and involved lots of police). 
It was after this last one that people started to get very suspicious here, as there were eventually some grounds to be concerned about him.


----------



## Kidda (Oct 20, 2011)

Clint Iguana said:


> Marco was a warm, generous, fun bloke to have around. A soul mate who was not just around for activism, but was a good laugh to just go for a pint or go to a gig with. He even stood on the grange end with us once. It really is a head-fuck to comprehend that it was all just a charade.
> 
> Cunt.
> 
> I was looking forward to cheap holidays in Corfu with him



I can't believe i missed this.

I remember Marco. Back in the ole West Midlands Anarchist days we had a lot of time for CAN and Marco always seemed to have a healthy interest in us.
Now i know why.

Thankfully we were all paranoid muppets anyway and i doubt we'd have let anything important slip.

Anyone from CAN remember coming to Brum for a pint and a wee chat about a Mayday action? Was Marco likely to have been there, i can't remember as it was so long ago.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 23, 2013)

he is 'officer B'
http://www.theguardian.com/uk/2011/jan/19/undercover-police-officer-mark-jacobs



> He was first noticed in activists' gatherings in Brighton in March 2005 and became a regular face at meetings of Dissent!, the network mobilising protesters for the G8 summit at Gleneagles in July. At 6ft and 15 stone, he stood out from the crowd.
> 
> One former friend said Jacobs made friends easily and remembered him for his sayings used to deflect questions or ease tensions. "Dear diary ..." he'd say when discussing the day's events or upcoming projects, or "And relax ..." at the end of stressful conversations.
> 
> ...


the massive bastard
not that i knew him or was hurt by him as others were


----------



## ddraig (Nov 16, 2013)

one of those affected interviewed on radio (BBC WALES)
http://tombfowler.tumblr.com/post/67042517085/i-was-interviewed-about-the-undercover-police


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Mar 13, 2015)

There is a hearing at the High Court on 25th March, there will be a protest outside and in Cardiff the night before. All the details here: https://southwalesanarchists.wordpress.com/2015/03/13/solidarity-against-spycops/


----------



## 8115 (Mar 13, 2015)

You need a photo on this thread.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 13, 2015)

8115 said:


> You need a photo on this thread.


----------



## 8115 (Mar 13, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


>


Thanks mate.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 24, 2015)

Demo today in Cardiff tonight at 6pm and tomorrow outside court in London
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/police-being-sued-over-alleged-8905129




https://southwalesanarchists.wordpress.com/2015/03/13/solidarity-against-spycops/


> It has been over five years since we learned that Mark “Marco” Jacobs was not just another anarchist in the south Wales activist scene, but was actually an undercover police officer. We made all the relevant political points about the matter in our statement at the time: “_They come at us because we are strong_”
> 
> Since then a number of activists are taking legal action against South Wales Police and the Metropolitan Police in an attempt to hold the system to account.
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Mar 25, 2015)

pics from demo yesterday
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153089591623159.1073741828.155508328158&type=1


----------

